
Drawing Entrepreneurs to Canada: Entrepreneur Visas - domino
http://www.bcbusinessonline.ca/2011/04/04/welcoming-entrepreneurs-to-canada
======
redthrowaway
"We have a lot to offer startup founders, including a beautiful environment,
multicultural society, publicly funded health care and a strong economy"

This mindset seems to be a big part of the problem. There's apparently a
mindset amongst we Canadians that people should want to come to Canada simply
because we're so great. We're like America, but not as screwed up.

We fundamentally miss the point in being so self-congratulatory. When trying
to attract tech entrepreneurs, why not stress the thousands of students
graduating from schools like UofT, Waterloo, McGill, UBC, and the like?
Streamlining visas and making them internationally competitive is one thing,
but why do we consistently try to sell Canada on quality of life when trying
to attract entrepreneurs? We should be focussing on why Canada is a great
place to start a business, and fixing whatever issues prevent it from being
one.

